# Oil/Gas Industry people or fixed rotation workers (flat sharing??)



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

This is just a shot in the dark but anyone in the oil and gas industry who lives/wants to live in Dubai and is on a fixed rotation (i.e 28/28) and maybe interested in sharing an apartment, please let me know.

Looking at getting a decent apartment and, obviously depending on rotations gettiing a 1 bed . (i.e if our rotations are more or less opposite then it could be done)

not expecting many replies but you never know!!

just feel like i am going to be wasting an apartment (and money) every alternate month when its lying empty)


----------



## gaya (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Stubluekpl

email me the details of the apartment (location and rate), i will pass the info to my friends and candidates in oil and gas industry. I am a oil n gas recruiter, based in dubai now. so knw some ppl in the industry.
no promises, but will try to help.


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

gaya said:


> Hi Stubluekpl
> 
> email me the details of the apartment (location and rate), i will pass the info to my friends and candidates in oil and gas industry. I am a oil n gas recruiter, based in dubai now. so knw some ppl in the industry.
> no promises, but will try to help.


i am still looking at apartments at the moment (i am now just doing short term and waiting until the june when the schools finish as I think the rents will plummet even more then as more expats head home.) As soon as i get any further details i'll pm you. thanks (or likewise give me a pm) I'll send you one anyway


----------

